# DIY foundation wall anchor??? For my bowing wall



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

would rather see you install wall pins as shown on our w/site,,, no digging involved - just 1 hole in the block cell, some rebar, & pourable 12,000# grout,,, much easier than digging & placing deadmen which can move as soils also soften from water.

when excavating, be mindful of SAFETY,,, if you're excavation is 8' deep, you can only work in a 4' trench,,, the rest of the trench ( 4' ) must, by law, be sloped 1':1' - even more IF soils are poor,,, but, then again, its NOT men OR MY friends :whistling2: shoring can/may be also included,,, most contractors have experience, knowledge, proper tools, license(s), AND insurance,,, you, on the other hand, have none.

typically, all-thread has insufficient strength,,, special steel, nuts, & threads are used,,, often a contractor will need a professional stamp on drawings, too,,, if you don't know what bit or drill to use, you can guess my thoughts on this being a diy project,,, 1 final thought, tho - how do you know this is the correct method to use at all ? ? ? ?

.

.


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

As far as excavating, I have a buddy that would do that for free, he has all the equipment and knowledge to do so. But if I don't need to excavate at all that would be fantastic!

As for what method I know is correct... I don't. I just know that it needs fixed. I'm pretty sure I know why the wall bowed and have done some work to prevent it from getting any worse. Now I would like to know if and how the wall should be stabilized or straightened.

The wall pins look like another good option. Could you explain how they are installed? I assume you are recommending the steel beam wall pins pictured on your site under the waterproofing link and not the invisible pins. How are those pins anchored at the top and bottom and do they do anything to straighten the wall or just prevent it from getting worse?

As for the drill I would assume a hammer drill with a masonry bit. I have used just a masonry bit in a regular drill before and it doesn't do much.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

think how your house'll look when you try to sell it & any prospective buyer sees steel i-beams holding back your foundation wall(s)  not a good selling point you'll agree,,, that's why the invisible pins are better im-n-s-h-fo :thumbup: it also may be stabilization will be too late - an example will be the horizontal cracks in the mortar joints.

steel i'beams are set into wet conc foundations & bolted to transfer plates which are, in turn, attached to floor joists w/lag screws,,, i dislike this method as any force is then transferred to the main floor much as a lever & fulcrum.

as part of any wall stabilization process, waterproofing is always recommended,,, you should realize none of these ' repairs ' are a substitute for complete wall replacement however the grout columns are a much better choice & we will build both.

carbide bits - bosch bulldog - sds chuck,,, rent it,,, as for a recommended method, ask a structural pe,,, well worth the $$$ as no one on this forum can see your house from our houses


----------

